# Beady and Halle's waiting room - My first lambing!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a flock of 5 sheep, 3 are ewes. I know that Halle's due on the 11th and Beady is due on the 4th of April. So the waiting begins! Yippeeeee... 

Here are pics of Halle and Beady, I will probably go out tomorrow and get some of something other than their faces.  Beady is the bigger ewe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see those lamb pics! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL.... "kidding". Sorry, I couldn't help but giggle. Thanks!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to get pics! Anyway, Beady is wanting away from the herd and back in her stall. Her due date is estimated, so I don't know if she is just close or if that means she is really close. We'll see!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think Beady will wait until the 4th. Her udder is tight. Also found out that my other ewe, Rosie, is due soon! Or, I just know she is pregnant now. I have no idea when she is due!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Beady's udder seems strutted, but I have never done this before so I am not sure. She is still eating her food, but I am hoping we get Easter lambs!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be sure to post pics! Those fluffy little lambs are just so sweet.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, Rosie's udder is suddenly HUGE, not tight, just really really big. Looks like we might have lambs sooner than I thought!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

You just might get some cute little Easter lambs  Good luck, definately will need pics of the cute babies when they come!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I hope! Thanks! You will have pics, I am positive I will take some!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I cant wait to see pictures of the little lambys


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, I can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so Rosie is acting weird. I did notice that her udder was tighter this morning... maybe she is just acting weird because it is nighttime.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Beady was the first to go! So sad, a single ramlamb.  At least he is healthy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I will NOT miss this next lambing, so I will be checking everyone at least once every day.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I missed the next lambing. LOL

Another ramlamb. *sigh*

Mama rejected him, so we will be bottle feeding. He didn't even get his momma's colostrum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you try milking mom to get some colostrum?

Congrats on the lambs!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now, the ewe doesn't want anyone touching her, but we have to milk her at some point. He got colostrum from our farm store, hopefully we can milk her and get some more.

Thanks, just wish they were ewelambs! 

Here is the ramlamb that was born yesterday, so far NO ewes!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Only one more ewe to go! Her due date is the 11th, but she is close. I think she will go tonight. Kind of sad, our last one!!!  I am just praying that she has at least ONE girl!!! We haven't had any kids or lambs that were girls this year!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL!!! Come on last sheep! Give her some GILRS!!!  That lamb sure is cute! My married sister raises milk sheep and they come out looking like that... with the spotted nose and legs. She had quads born the other day to her sheep Elsie. 1 white ewe, 1 black speckled ewe, 1 brown speckled ram and 1 black speckled ram!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL!!! Come on last sheep! Give her some GILRS!!!  That lamb sure is cute! My married sister raises milk sheep and they come out looking like that... with the spotted nose and legs. She had quads born the other day to her sheep Elsie. 1 white ewe, 1 black speckled ewe, 1 brown speckled ram and 1 black speckled ram!


YES! GIIRRRLLLL!!! I think she will have twins tonight. I can't feel her ligs, but she has a squishy udder. Her udder could fill in the next few hours though. That's a LOT of babies! Especially considering they only have two teats! Does she raise Polypays or Icelandics?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Hopefully tonight! 

She raises Arcott Ridue.  Some are Fresian crossed. She is bottle feeding all 4 as she has a Jersey cow to feed them with and uses the sheep milk for soap!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never heard of that breed. That's funny that she feeds the lambs cow milk and uses the sheep milk for soap and stuff.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No babies yet! She REALLY looks like she will have twins... she is as big as a cement truck! She is really taking it slow so hopefully tonight.  

She is so big she knocked metal siding loose on the barn last night. Ohhh Halle.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe she'll have triplet ewes!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Lord I hope. That's way too much to ask though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

STILL no lambs... she is going to drive me nuts. *sigh*

I think she may be in the early stages of labor right now though. She did a bit of pawing, her udder is considerably full, and her vulva is sagging. For right now she is residing in the far corner of her stall. She comes up when she really wants to, otherwise she lies down and breaths heavy.

Anytime now!

I have a dream she had quads...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhhhhh.  I guess the sheep use the doe code of honor too!! Hopefully soon! Come on ewe lambs!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably! Even my rabbit did! It is rare for rabbits to go past 31 days pregnant, mine, of course, went to 34!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

:doh::veryangry:Oh lord, Oh my.

We're done with lambing and kidding... no girls. Not one at all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OHHHH NOOOOOO!! I'm sooooo sorry! Well guess what next year will be??  ALL GIRLS!!  What did she have? 1 or 2... or 3?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

One....  I am so sad! I want to cry! What does that ram want from me?!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh man... Geez that's awful. I'm sorry Grace. There's always next year!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know! That is just quite the bummer! I think I jinxed it! I had to assist, too. That was awful.


----------

